# Muzzleloader range shooting



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Looking for a place I can shot and sight in my new muzzleloader in or around central Ohio. Most ranges I've looked at dont allow them? A quick search online got me to quite a few gun/shooting clubs which some seemed pretty worthwhile but would like to explore other more immediate options. Thanks for any info.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

What about the ODNR range on the north end of Delaware State Park?


----------



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

woodbury has a 200 yd option..........50 100 too!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

eatinbass said:


> What about the ODNR range on the north end of Delaware State Park?


Closed until march they say. I was hoping to go sooner. But yeah, that looks like a good option once they open up.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

buford2 said:


> woodbury has a 200 yd option..........50 100 too!


I'll check em out. Thank you!

Ahh yeah they are march through December as well. Are you familiar how those work? You just show up and pay?


----------



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

gotta go online to dnr site and pay per day or buy for season......same site as u would use for deer tags etc. i believe its 5 a day and 25 a season.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Why don&#8217;t ranges allow muzzleloaders? Not sure how far of a drive it is, but there&#8217;s a free DIY range at Salt Fork.
Edit: Now I see your location, that would be a long drive.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

M.Magis said:


> Why don&#8217;t ranges allow muzzleloaders? Not sure how far of a drive it is, but there&#8217;s a free DIY range at Salt Fork.
> Edit: Now I see your location, that would be a long drive.


The smoke I suppose and inadequate ventilation I suppose. I saw "fire hazard" cited on one of the sites. Ill just wait until Delaware opens up. Thanks folks.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I belong to Logan County Game and Fish Club in Bellefontaine (45 min from CBus)
Membership is $35 for the calendar year and they have a decent range. You can shoot from 25yds out to 300 yds. Yes 300 one of the few in Ohio. I shoot my muzzleloader out there all the time. Open year round too


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

fishwendel2 said:


> I belong to Logan County Game and Fish Club in Bellefontaine (45 min from CBus)
> Membership is $35 for the calendar year and they have a decent range. You can shoot from 25yds out to 300 yds. Yes 300 one of the few in Ohio. I shoot my muzzleloader out there all the time. Open year round too


X2
http://lcfishandgame.com/home


I joined there last year for the purpose of having out to a 300 yd range for shooting my Muzzleloaders.

Nice place


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Lundy said:


> X2
> http://lcfishandgame.com/home
> 
> 
> ...


Next time you go there let me know. I'm 15-20 minutes away.
I try to get there atleast once a week during decent weather


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Man I wish that was a bit closer.. 50 miles. Hmm. Looks like a quality operation though. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

Ohio Valley Outdoors in Lancaster has an indoor range that allows muzzleloaders. Only 25 yrds though but if ya need a shootin fix.....They are just off 33 accross from Meijers a little before you hit downtown on the business route.


----------

